# Getting out of the saddle on training rides



## swuzzlebubble (Aug 4, 2008)

Is getting out of the saddle on training rides something to do or avoid?
Is it cutting a corner when you should really stay on your saddle and/or change gears?
Or does it provide useful variation and/or relief for muscles, back etc?
If so, how much out-of-saddle work should one do?

It can sometimes be a "reflex" reaction to follow suit when those around you do a few strokes out of the saddle - a bit like coasting - but should you resist?


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

If the group ride is hard enough, you're often required to do it in order to stay in contact with the group. It's definitely something to do.

How much? As much as you feel necessary and comfortable. I usually only resist on longer climbs of at least 2min.


----------



## vinistois (Sep 15, 2008)

I switched to road from BMX so by habit I stand a lot when I ride. Probably half the time, but I do a lot of stop and go, sprinting, hills, etc. 

I always downshift first so that I dont loose any speed. I really find it helps going back and forth going up big hills, otherwise the burn gets too much! By standing you use your entire body to contribute to the pedal stroke, not just your legs, so you are definitely giving your legs a break.


----------



## Tri Slow Poke (Jul 22, 2006)

Riding out of the saddle positives:
-Acceleration
-Relief on legs, butt

Negatives
-Increased heart rate due to the incorporation of more muscle groups

I try and stay in the saddle unless I have an extremely steep incline or I'm trying to stay with a group. Ideally, I will start on a climb standing and then sit as soon as I get in a rhythm.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

In group rides I think that it's good to get out of the saddle when everyone else does, as getting out of the saddle often means that someone is going to attack. Most riders accellerate faster out of the saddle so you should be out of the saddle and ready to match.

If you are racing then you want to practice what you'll be doing in races, especially on group rides. 

Getting out of the saddle lets you go faster but at a cost- more muscles are used so your heart rate will go up. The smoother and more practiced you are with it, the less additional effort it will take. Besides letting you accellerate faster, or put out more power to mash up a steep climb, standing gives you a rest on long climbs as it uses slightly different muscles. On long climbs I like to take the opportunity to stand on small sections of steeper roads or on the steeper inside line on a hairpin.


----------



## jake21 (Jul 29, 2005)

I get out of the saddle at least every 20 minutes if only for a few seconds. I heard it was good for the wanger.


----------



## Tad Pungent (Jun 25, 2009)

*Good, Inexpensive HR Monitor?*

Any recommendations are welcome. I'm new to road biking, not in stellar condition, over 50 and in no hurry to do harm to heart and lungs. My guess is that aerobic exercise is the single most important thing I can do for the first year or so, right? I'm averaging 10 mile rides 3x per week with a 3% climb that is 2 miles long in order to get back home. Thanks, lads.


----------



## Samhain (Jun 14, 2008)

Well, the way I look at it is it is part of cycling. So, not training your muscles to get out of the saddle, when you need to you will get left behind. I read an article, I believe in Pro Cycling mag, that most pros training to maintain 4 minutes out of the saddle. So the more you train it, the longer you can maintain it, the faster your body can recover during a short burst.


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

I am a slow/out of shape rider now and I try to practice being out of the seat a few times a ride until failure (which isn't very long). The group I want to ride with are animals and I will need to do that to keep up at times.


----------

